# Drumming up a storm



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2010)

Guy, what do you think about HS, have you listend to the demo?


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2010)

robteehan, sounds cool. 

My suggestion: A little bit equing here and there and a little bit more compression (in any single track) would let sound it much bigger. Also there is some extreme panning... . All is good meant!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 15, 2010)

germancomponist @ Fri Jan 15 said:


> Guy, what do you think about HS, have you listend to the demo?



Might be better you asked that question on the appropriate thread, wouldn't want to switch the focus of this thread.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2010)

Oops, you are right, Guy. So feel free to post there.

BTW, is all good now for you, with the pirat about you wrote on another thread? Hope so!


----------



## robteehan (Jan 15, 2010)

Right, I can see everybody's focused on HS... for me I am deliberately avoiding it because I KNOW I can't afford to buy any more sample libraries for a little while and I don't want to be tempted...


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Rob!

I'm a bit of a percussion enthusiast (read: psychotic fanatic) so I'm happy to hear a nice percussion-oriented piece.

I think that, depending on what you're after, you did a great job. The one thing that I felt was that the track is sort of...laid-back. There's not a lot of energy, despite there being several layers, until that final statement. There are also some points where the sequencing leaves something to be desired in terms of making sure that the repeated notes don't suffer from the machine-gun effect.

The mix was okay too, but not to my tastes. It didn't really sound very "practical" in real space terms. What I mean is that listening to it didn't really suggest a particular arrangement of instruments on a stage, with each one in its place, etc. Some are really close up, others are off somewhere further back, and most elements seem pretty centred.

Anyway, just nitpicky things: this was cool, I enjoyed it. Try playing with more complex layers of rhythms next time and exploring the space in your mix more thoroughly and see what you get!


----------



## robteehan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Matthazar. good comments, I think I was caught up in finding sounds and playing around so didn't pay enough attention to the composition. I was going for a sort of "war dance" feel.

Thanks for comments re: the mix, I'm new at this so I will take them into account next time. Maybe I will do another percussion piece next...


----------

